# syncro ical et ipad



## poussvite (11 Novembre 2010)

salut,
je n'y comprend rien, j'ai un souci de syncro entre mon calendrier ical sur mon macmini et le calendrier de l'ipad. j'ai aussi un compte mobileme et là tout passe bien mais du mac à l'ipad peu ou pas de résulta de syncroas de problème avec les mails et le carnet d'adresse. j'ai pourtant activé la fonction "push"!?
si j'effectue une syncro manuelle à partir des pref syst du mac, pas de résultat sur le calendrier!


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2010)

la synchro iCal mac<=>iPad (hors MobileMe) se gère dans iTunes *quand l'iPad est connecté en USB*


----------



## poussvite (11 Novembre 2010)

merci pour la réponse,
je m'étonne quand même, comment se fait-il alors que les mails et le carnet d'adresse se synchronisent rapidement via wifi et mobileme?

je dois donc à chaque fois brancher les 2 machines via usb.comme c'est pratique!!


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2010)

pour iCal il me semble qu'il y a des soucis avec mobileMe cf d'autres sujets


----------



## wayne (11 Novembre 2010)

Non, non, pas de soucis avec iCal et mobile me. Je synchronise tous mes calendriers. Sauf 1, celui des anniversaires, mais c'est donc le seul que je synchronise pas USB via la synchro iTunes. 
Les abonnement ne se synchronisent pas mais il faut se réabonner depuis l'ipad. J'ai mis un peu de temps a comprendre...


----------



## poussvite (11 Novembre 2010)

se réabonner depuis ipad, c-à dire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Voici quand même la pub de mobileme sur le site d'apple: "MobileMe transmet automatiquement en mode push les nouveaux e-mails, contacts et événements de calendrier sur vos iPhone, iPad, Mac et PC"
grace à cet outil notre agenda comme d'autres types de données doit pouvoir se retrouver sur toutes nos machines.mac,pc,iphone et ipad.il y a donc un souci si mon agenda n'est pas identique sur le mac et l'ipad!


----------



## wayne (12 Novembre 2010)

poussvite a dit:


> se réabonner depuis ipad, c-à dire?



les calendriers d'abonnement sont dispo chez Apple http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/calendars/

ou sur des site qui donnes des dates comme celui ci: 
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid184/le-calendrier-scolaire.html
tu peux soit télécharger, soit t'abonner.

tu clique et l'ipad, ou le mac te demande si tu veux l'ajouter à tes calendriers, tu réponds "oui" et le tour est joué, il apparait dans ical dans une rubrique "abonnements" et se gère comme un calendrier. 


Pour la synchro des calendriers "normaux"
Ces calendriers sont gérés sur le compte "MobileMe" de la rubrique "Mails, Contacts, Calendriers / Comptes" de ton ipad. Ce compte "MobileMe" ne gère que les calendriers et il faut que tu décoches "Calendriers dans le compte "xxxxx.xxxx@me.com"

Sur iCal sur ton Mac, pas la peine d'avoir de calendriers "SUR MON MAC". tu les passe tous dans tes calendriers "xxxxx.xxxx@me.com" et comme ça, la synchro et totale.

Bon, de mon coté, j'ai une question: si, en créant un événement dans ical sur mon ipad, je me trompe d'agenda, une fois que j'ai fait "ok", comment fait on pour changer cet événement de calendrier depuis l'ipad? ET SANS RETOURNER SUR LE MAC. 
Ma solution est de supprimer l'événement et de le refaire, ou de faire la modif depuis mon mac quand je le retrouve. Pas satisfaisant du tout .
Qqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## poussvite (13 Novembre 2010)

et bien merci,
j'ai en fait découvert , grâce à l"aide" tout en bas de la page d'accueil de mobileme , hier tard le soir cette procédure et tout est dans l'ordre.zut et rezut, me suis encore couché trop tard!
Par contre, pour la question à 2 cents. pas d'idée, ai moi aussi été souvent confronté à la même question.sorry!


----------



## regsam (13 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'instant, ce n'est pas possible de changer de calendrier directement sur l'iPad. Je suis sûr qu'avec le nouvel OS 4.2 ce devrait être possible comme ça l'est actuellement avec l'iPhone depuis la mise à jour 4.1


----------

